# more UK help - London locations



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone familiar with where these are located:

7 Graceland St.

24 Ludsgate Hill

9 Northumberland Ave

Dh has access to something called clubquarters.com.  Prices look great, and a friend of his has stayed at some of their properties.  I'm thinking that if the location(s) are good it might be worth our while to cancel the place we have and re-book.


----------



## ausman (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.clubquarters.com/Locations.aspx

Trafalgar Sq., St Pauls ?

What do you have.? Hard to beat club quarters.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2010)

basham said:


> http://www.clubquarters.com/Locations.aspx
> 
> Trafalgar Sq., St Pauls ?
> 
> What do you have.? Hard to beat club quarters.



Dh just found out that he has access to clubquarters.  The website doesn't really have a lot of information about the properties, other than the addresses.  I know nothing about London, so I was trying to find out a little about these locations, if one is better than the other, etc.  Yes, the prices are very good.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 4, 2010)

All are central London but the Trafalgar Square would be best if sightseeing because it puts you a little closer to some of the bigger attractions.  The city is less touristy but anywhere you go in London you will find things worth seeing (Tower of London and The Monument are in the city and you would be close to St. Pauls and Millenium bridge/Tate Modern/The Globe).  I think all these locations are very good.  How do you join this club and what are the prices?

tlwmkw


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> All are central London but the Trafalgar Square would be best if sightseeing because it puts you a little closer to some of the bigger attractions.  The city is less touristy but anywhere you go in London you will find things worth seeing (Tower of London and The Monument are in the city and you would be close to St. Pauls and Millenium bridge/Tate Modern/The Globe).  I think all these locations are very good.  How do you join this club and what are the prices?
> 
> tlwmkw



Dh found out he has access to the club through his former employer.  I have no idea how you join.  You could check the website and see.  The prices I was seeing for a room with one Queen bed were about 76 pounds (if I remember correctly).


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 5, 2010)

76 Pounds for a place the quality of Club Quarters is a deal. I would take it no matter the location as it is easy to get around London.

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks.  We're just trying to verify that rate would be good for the dates of our stay.  Those rates are shown for weekend/holiday.  Don't know what that means for mid-week.
-----
Thanks again everyone for the input.  Turns out the really cheap rates (76 pounds per night) are just for certain holiday dates.  The dates we'd need the room the rates are 177 pounds per night.  While that may still be a great price for the location, it's 50 pounds per night more that what we currently have booked (near the British Museum and includes breakfast).  So we'll stick with what we have.


----------

